

Show HN: 1 week project, website screenshots emailed to you and archived daily - derwiki
https://www.dailysitesnap.com

======
derwiki
Last Thursday, I built a simple service that took a screenshot of a supplied
URL (sitegazer.herokuapp.com). It became very popular on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6612286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6612286))
and quickly failed to scale. The residual traffic has resulted in about 500
URLs snapped though -- enough to motivate me to continue the project.

DailySiteSnap is actually what I set out to build (SiteGazer was an MVP)
because I wanted to track the visual/design progress of my other project,
CameraLends.

The payment plans haven't been wired in, so right now all accounts are still
free. Please give feedback if you have any! I plan to launch the paid features
in the upcoming week.

------
apierre
I am wondering if there isn't any copyright infringement like derivative work
when you grab a webpage and then do some monitoring on it through your
website.

It is worth asking a lawyer. Otherwise I think this is a cool project too.

------
japhyr
This is such a cool idea!

I'm a little confused about the pricing. If we sign up now, is it like a free
1 week trial? All of my projects are open source. Would you consider offering
this service free to open projects?

